# safe sleeping tablets at pharmacy



## tracyc11

So after a lovely Cairo Christmas I am off to America for the first time- NYC for new years. I travel on Friday at 10.30am and arrive 15.25 so am thinking a sleeping tablet may be the way forward for this egypt air direct flight. Any suggestions of sleeping tablets you have bought over the counter here- pref imported, which have been ok?

Merry christmas and happy new year to all!:clap2:


----------



## mamasue

When I want to sleep without being 'knocked out'...I take an antihisthamine pill with Diphenhydramine.
A pharmacist recommended it to me.....normal dose for allergy is 2 tablets, or 50mgc.
One tablet is more than enough to get me dozing... and it's safer that most sleeping tablets. You should be able to get them over the counter anywhere.


----------



## speedwing

Siesta sleeping tablets are the ones that most people use here, available over the counter


----------



## smsm42

Hello i am a pharmacist from Egypt 

it is true that Siesta can make you sleepy though most pharmacies in Egypt usually require a prescription to dispense it..you can still try going for that though..

aside from it there is also Dormival , Sleep Aid 5/10 mg , Motival

what mamasue said is also true some pharmacists dispense antihistamines to cause the sleep like condition to happen..all first generation antihistamines will make you sleepy...examples are Tavagyl , Fenistil , Triactin , anallerge

wish that helped you !


----------



## tracyc11

thanks for the recommendations guys! the herbal or anti allergy ones sound like the best bet. I'm off to the pharmacy today!
Cheers


----------

